# Pga's MINI M: Tranquility



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

You'll probs want to cover it up with celophane if you're going to do the 'dry-start' method. Hopefully that will fill in really beautiful- can't wait!


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

SearunSimpson said:


> You'll probs want to cover it up with celophane if you're going to do the 'dry-start' method. Hopefully that will fill in really beautiful- can't wait!


Thanks for noticing. I actually took it off to get the pic and quickly wrapped it back up. This is my first time doing this, so hopefully did it correctly. I left about 2 inches uncovered to allow air to come in. Is this necessary?


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

Very nice start. I just set up a mini m as well and really like this size...


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice!

The 2 inch hole might be big but I'm not positive. If you don't see condensation building up on the inside of the tank, the hole is to big. You could probably do a .5" hole with no trouble.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Dougiefresh: I was lucky enough to have a LFS with the whole line of ADA nano's instock. This allowed me to see all of them in person, and the one I wanted was still the Mini M. Like you said, perfect Dims.

Fishboy87: Thanks. I took your advice and close the slid to 1inch for more Humidity action


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

pga, did you get your tank at Nature Aquarium or All About Fish? For such a small tank, I would just buy about 5 pots of HC and be done with it. I understand the benefits of starting emerced but it will be a while until you get a full carpet, and its such a small tank. Just my two pennies. The rocks are nice but they are too small to scale If your going for an Iwagumi look. Most of the rock should be at least be half of the height of the tank, if not taller. Look at the mini m's in the ADA gallery and all the stones are really tall. If your gonna add wood and do a nature style tank then those rocks will be fine.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> pga, did you get your tank at Nature Aquarium or All About Fish? For such a small tank, I would just buy about 5 pots of HC and be done with it. I understand the benefits of starting emerced but it will be a while until you get a full carpet, and its such a small tank. Just my two pennies. The rocks are nice but they are too small to scale If your going for an Iwagumi look. Most of the rock should be at least be half of the height of the tank, if not taller. Look at the mini m's in the ADA gallery and all the stones are really tall. If your gonna add wood and do a nature style tank then those rocks will be fine.


I ordered the tank online through AFA. Glad you notice my not so big rock in the middle. 

When I got it from Nature aquarium, I thought it looked bigger outside of the tank and did not want to ask the owner if I can place the rock in his display for comparison... so now.. I either have to work with it, or fork out another 30 bucks for another rock....

I should make up my mind by the end of next week. In the mean time, I'm going to let things grow out. The reason for waiting on the HC to grow naturally was not for cost savings. I really like to grow things out and see the progress in it. I don't mind waiting...


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

You don't have to create a true Iwagumi to have a gorgeous tank. Tanks grow and change over time, and you may end up with something you never expected or thought you wanted. I initially laid down a significant chunk of change on rocks when I set up my tank, and then I ended up using a handful of rocks that I found on my own on a trip to the Poconos mountains.  

I do think that your HC would benefit tremendously from CO2.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

FrostyNYC said:


> You don't have to create a true Iwagumi to have a gorgeous tank. Tanks grow and change over time, and you may end up with something you never expected or thought you wanted. I initially laid down a significant chunk of change on rocks when I set up my tank, and then I ended up using a handful of rocks that I found on my own on a trip to the Poconos mountains.
> 
> I do think that your HC would benefit tremendously from CO2.


Frosty: you hit it right on the mark. I was not trying to go for an Iwagumi, or any style for that matter. My vision was a field of grass on a windy day with a group of rocks. I am definitely not going for a mountain scene... 

I'm not 100% sure of the rocks, but I will know when things grow out. The rocks will stay until the HC grows and DHG gets planted.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Took the advice of my friend and lowered the middle rock. To me the hard scape seem to flow better now.










HC is still doing good. I keep staring at it to make sure it's growing lol...


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

:hihi: ^thats awsome! thanks i needed the laugh this early in the morning.

this tank is going to look really nice, and yes i do see a difference in the HC. pacience is key me thinks.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I am patiently waiting for my HC to grow....


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

This is supposed to be the best way to grow the HC. Hats off to you! Planting it is the hardest part - and you don't have any fish to uproot it. Good going!


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Do you know how to cook Slippery Shrimp with that wok in the background?


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

DJ: Just cause I'm asian doesn't mean that it's a wok, or that I know how to cook chinese LOL. That thing you see in the back is a Calphalon Saute pan. http://www.cutleryandmore.com/details.asp?SKU=4802 

Tank is doing well. My HC is loosing most of it's original leaves. New smaller and brighter leaves are growing out of the existing stems.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Wok n Roll!!!!! When you're ready for some Cherry shrimp, let me know.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wait... I thought you got rid of all your FW stuff? 

Well.. Thanks!


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Dwarf Hair Grass was added last night. I will try and get some pictures loaded tonight.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I cook Chinese and I'm gonna have to try that slippery shrimp...how big to cherry shrimp get...muahahahahaha....


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

pga7602 said:


> Wait... I thought you got rid of all your FW stuff?
> 
> Well.. Thanks!



I have no freshwater tanks at home except for my kids' goldfish tank. However, I set up a small PTF rimless tank at my parents' house a while back. When I broke down all of my freshwater tanks, I was too lazy to go to the Echo Park lake to dump all of my Endlers, Tetras, and Amano & Cherry shrimp. So I dumped them in my parents' tank. Despite being neglected and overrun with some sort of green turf algae, the cherry shrimp are breeding like crazy.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

HC and Hairgrass look great together, I think. You're off to a great start. Come on, let's see some updated photos.

The coolest thing, though, is that, like me, you have your tank in the kitchen! People may cap, but let them cap. Water changes are super easy when your tanks are right next to the sink!


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> HC and Hairgrass look great together, I think. You're off to a great start. Come on, let's see some updated photos.
> 
> The coolest thing, though, is that, like me, you have your tank in the kitchen! People may cap, but let them cap. Water changes are super easy when your tanks are right next to the sink!


Hey UG! You finally got to look at my tank. Thanks for all the tips along the way. 

The long awaited Hairgrass update:









I'm pretty bummed right now. The HC is not growing as fast as I thought. A lot of what I had planted died off, but the that are left are growing. I guess this tank will not see water for another few weeks.....


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Waiting for water to get added to a planted tank sucks.... At this point, I feel like just throwing some tree frogs in lol


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Personally I rather like to fill the tank right up. Remember growing emerse is not the only and quickest way! If you fill it up it could grow a lot quicker maybe with co2 and ferts and of course lights. Not only but by the time it is done the tanks Nitrogen process is done and the Biological Bacteria have grown to help stablize the tank!

I really love the position of your rocks. So simple and yet eligant to my eyes. That Hair grass is looking good too!:thumbsup:


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

My tank is also in my kitchen. 

I also attempted emersed setup first, and believe me, it can drive you crazy watching HC grow. After several weeks, I got fed up, and filled the tank with water. Patience is a virtue, though. Wait as long as you can. HC does tend to grow quicker emersed because CO2 is not an issue above water. It's just a matter of letting its root system grow, and letting it decide whether its happy yet, and then it'll take off. 

Note, though: I also attempted to grow HC emersed in the winter, and my apartment gets a little chilly sometimes (in the 60s), and I think that may have been an issue with my failure. However, Im in NYC and you're in LA, so Im guessing the temperature of your tank is still in the 70s?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

In no way would I have the patience to do an emersed growth.

The thing is, you waited this long, you might as well finish the fight and go all the way emersed. Besides, it would be a good journal for those wanting to see an HC-filled nano started this way.

And Frosty, here in California, it's freezing. It's, like, forty-five degrees right now! I have to go to the gym and I have to take my car and not my motorcycle. And I might have to wear sweats instead of shorts on account of the terrible cold!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Ugly Genius said:


> In no way would I have the patience to do an emersed growth.
> 
> The thing is, you waited this long, you might as well finish the fight and go all the way emersed. Besides, it would be a good journal for those wanting to see an HC-filled nano started this way.
> 
> And Frosty, here in California, it's freezing. It's, like, forty-five degrees right now! I have to go to the gym and I have to take my car and not my motorcycle. And I might have to wear sweats instead of shorts on account of the terrible cold!


 
45 huh:icon_roll:icon_mrgr High next week of -1 and low of -13 with out wind chills:eek5:


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. I'll keep on waiting for as long as I can. You are right UG, the temps here should be warmer than where you are, but for the past few weeks, it's been just above 65 at night. Maybe this is the reason why the HC has not taken off. 

Again, there is apparent growth.. just not to the extend that I was hoping for.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Well let's hope how yours does. I have my 2.5g emersed right now too, and my hc isn't growing either ;( . Do you mist your tank and how often ?

And you guys with your 45F degree weather ;p that still relatively warm ;p .
That or people here are crazy cause i see guys jogging in shorts and a sweater in 0C (32F weather) alot ;p.


----------



## iGabe (Nov 30, 2008)

pga7602 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement guys. I'll keep on waiting for as long as I can. You are right UG, the temps here should be warmer than where you are, but for the past few weeks, it's been just above 65 at night. Maybe this is the reason why the HC has not taken off.
> 
> Again, there is apparent growth.. just not to the extend that I was hoping for.


Your tank is looking pretty awesome, can't wait to see the HC fill in completely. As for UG, I agree with pga. I didn't have any type of heating whatsoever, then I changed my bulb and the new bulb really heats up. And I noticed that the water temp. and my glosso's growth really went up. High lighting, co2, nutrients and temperature are the key factors in fast plant growth.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Viettxboii: I do mist it everyday, but made sure to keep the water line right below the substrate. 

iGabe: I figure much so.... but with 2 reefs in the house, I can't afford anymore electricity for fish stuff


----------



## iGabe (Nov 30, 2008)

I understand, ever since I started keeping fish/aquariums (started with a betta) I've "wasted" at least $1,000. And unfortunately I got had to give most of my supplies away after I moved, so now I'm starting from scratch. Sometimes aquarists just don't keep track of how much they've spent to keep their jaws from dropping


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Updates:



I went up to Norcal and visited AFA and got me a new Rock. I had to change my whole scape to get this rock to work. I'm not sure I like it, but will give it some time to grow on me.
Ordered an Eheim 2232
Water!!! :eek5:











Now, I'm in the market for some lily pipes. Any advise on what to get? Top on my list are GLA nano pipes, or Real ADAs.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Updates:

I ended up smashing the huge rock and taking off the pointy end of it. I also re-scape to make things balance a little better. The tank is still cycling, but the fine hair algae that was growing has melted away. Next step will be to install my Eheim 2232


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Need your help guys. Should I go for the Cal Aqua lily's, real ADAs, or buy the fake ones from ebay? I'm going to need it to work with my just delivered Eheim 2232 canister (13MM).


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

pga7602 said:


> Need your help guys. Should I go for the Cal Aqua lily's, real ADAs, or buy the fake ones from ebay? I'm going to need it to work with my just delivered Eheim 2232 canister (13MM).


The reall ADA's are less likely to suck up shrimp do to a much finer intake. I'm also partial to the return as it works great on the Mini M. You can see mine over in my thread. I had teh Cal ones first but really like the ADA ones better.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I've got the Cal Aqua ones and think they're great. However, what Craig says is a pretty good selling point for the ADA ones. I do like the Cal Aqua ones quite a bit, so I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Craig/UG: Thanks for your help guys. 

In the mean time, I'm going to stick the ugly green tubes in my tank.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Some updates.....

Eheim 2232 has been installed. Man these green pipes are ugly. I can't wait to get rid of them and get some glass ones. Sorry for the cloudy water, the tank is still getting use to the filter. 









1 of the 5 new additions to the tank


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I think everyone will agree that Eheim's green pipes are ugly, but you'll love the flow of that filter.
Tank's looking great. Filling in quickly.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I do not like the focused flow of "flow tube" outflows. I had one on my Mini M and it didnt seem to circulate water properly. I had fishman make me an acrylic intake and an acrylic spraybar I mounted in the back of the tank. Great water flow, excellent co2 dispursion and good looks. He has refined his methods to give a better apperance.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

UG: Thanks, the HC is really taking off submerge. 

BSmith: I'm going to give lily's a try first.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice Tri!


----------



## 4line4somm (Mar 5, 2009)

I like where this is going! I will keep an eye out for updates...


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

It's been a few weeks since I've posted. Here are some updates.

ADA 74 system was delivered! 









Then this happened...... 









In the mean time, I have routed the co2 tube into the eheim intake. The only thing that bothers me with doing this is a weird dripping sound as the bubbles get it by the filter's propeller.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

wow $$$$$$!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

pga7602 said:


> It's been a few weeks since I've posted. Here are some updates.
> 
> ADA 74 system was delivered!
> 
> ...


 
Nice ADA setup. Where did you get the brass check valve and what brand is it? Also atleast it wasnt a Mini Pollen Glass that broke like mine. Can't you still run the tubbing down and loop it up so it catches?

Craig


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Nice ADA setup. Where did you get the brass check valve and what brand is it? Also atleast it wasnt a Mini Pollen Glass that broke like mine. Can't you still run the tubbing down and loop it up so it catches?
> 
> Craig


Craig- I'm not sure what make the check valve is. A friend of mine sent it to me as a gift, but I will find out and let you know. As for the diffuser, I'm also glad it was not an ADA, but when it did happen, all I could think about was the photo you had posted on your thread. 

At this point, it's probably moot to try and fix it since I have a brand new one one it's way along with my lilies from GLA.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Some pics taken tonight. 










FTS with co2 intake stuck right into the eheim intake. Can't wait till I get my shipment with my new lilies. Then it will be time to get that ugly green out of the picture.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Your plants looks absolutely gorgeous!

Plants in perfect health + a beautiful arrangement = the best anyone could ask for.

Good job.

Sucks about the diffuser, though.
Good on you for the pipes. You're gonna love em.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

I went a little too crazy with the Co2. I started at 2.5 bps. Now all my rasboras are gasping for air, and I lost 2 shrimp and 2 OTOs. 

For now, the Co2 has been switched off for the tank to recover. I will turn it down to 1bps tomorrow......


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

That's some sexy shrimp.


----------



## djorijun (Mar 24, 2009)

How does the water flow do with that big Eheim in there? Is it too much? I was looking at this canister but the specs say that it's made for a 35g tank. Is there mods that need to be done?


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Djorijun: The flow is not too much. If you feel it is, there are two ballvalves included with the filter that allow you to turn it down. I found that once the ground cover has been establish, you can let it rip! lol


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

All my glass toys arrived!










I'm really happy with how my HC is growing. I think the Co2 really made a difference in the growth of my plants so far.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quick question for those who do pressurize co2. After setting up my system without a bubble counter, I found that I can just count the bubbles inside the diffuser. Is there a reason to have this extra tool, if the bubbles can be easily counted inside the diffuser?


----------



## binders (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks really GREAT! with the glass. It was worth the wait!:thumbsup:


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Binders: Thanks for the nice comment. 

It's been over a week since I started injecting Co2 and the difference it's making is very apparent. Here are some photo updates:

Pearling!









Shrimp with pearls









One more shrimp shot for good measure!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Good job! I've found that if the HC is pearling, CO2 pretty much spot on.

To answer your question from a couple of days ago, it's fine to use the diffuser to count bubbles in lieu of a separate bubble counter. Technically speaking, the bend in the diffuser is intended to be used as such by design.
What's more, once you get used to your system, you'll be able to accurately guess the amount of CO2 injected into the tank by the speed and size of the CO2 bubbles rising from ceramic disk.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Shrimp!


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Look at that hairgrass! Very nice!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweet! The Cherries really pop against all that green


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

Where's the fish???


----------

